# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  La guerra por conrtolar el negocio del agua se extiende por toda España

## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...%20espana.aspx

*La guerra por conrtolar el negocio del agua se extiende por toda España*

*Por el momento las adjudicaciones están siendo recurridas judicialmente*

27/12/2012



La concesión de tres contratos de agua en las últimas semanas ha destapado la guerra empresarial por este negocio en España. Las implicadas directamente son Aguas de Barcelona (Agbar), Aguas de Valencia (Avsa) y Acciona, lista a la que se podría añadir en breve otro de los operadores fuertes, Aqualia, del grupo FCC.     De momento, dos de las adjudicaciones están recurridas formalmente y es muy posible que una tercera caiga en el contencioso en las próximas semanas. Las batallas se libran en Cataluña y Valencia, aunque se podrían extender a más de una docena de provincias si se decide privatizar un servicio que, de momento, es de gestión pública. Por no hablar de la venta del 49% del Canal de Isabel II, paralizada por la Comunidad de Madrid ante su incapacidad para convencer a un inversor interesado en participar financieramente en la compañía pública sin controlar la gestión.

   El interés de las administraciones por conseguir liquidez para sustentar sus presupuestos anuales y contener los déficits públicos están detrás de esas concesiones. El mejor ejemplo de ello es la privatización de la gestión de Aguas Ter-Llobregat (ATLL), empresa pública de la Generalitat de Cataluña que gestiona el agua en alta que acaban consumiendo alrededor de cinco millones de habitantes del área de Barcelona. El Gobierno autonómico adjudicó la concesión, que le permitirá unos ingresos de 1.000 millones de euros a lo largo de sus 50 años de vigencia, a Acciona, que se ha hecho con su mayor concurso en España al asegurar una tarifa más barata que su competidor en el concurso, Agbar. La compañía que preside Ángel Simón presionó durante el proceso alegando que el plan económico-financiero de Acciona era inviable y que la tarifa finalmente se tendrá que modificar para hacerlo sostenible, por lo que ahora contempla recurrir la decisión. 
   Casualmente, el mismo día y a escasos kilómetros, se aprobaba otra decisión tan polémica como la anterior. El pleno del Área Metropolitana de Barcelona decidió crear una empresa mixta que se encargaría del ciclo integral del agua (saneamiento y abastecimiento de agua a los hogares) de la ciudad de Barcelona y de otros 22 municipios de su alrededor a cambio de un canon anual de 20 millones de euros durante 35 años. En esa sociedad, el ente supramunicipal se reserva el 15% del accionariado y ofrece a Agbar el 85% de las acciones. Asimismo, la nueva sociedad mixta adquirirá activos a la compañía por un valor de 196 millones, que pagará mientras dure la concesión a un tipo de interés del 7,14%. 
  La decisión, planteada en pleno verano, suscitó la protesta de buena parte de los actores en el suministro del agua, entre ellos empresas rivales, asociaciones de vecinos e incluso la propia Generalitat, a través de ATLL, empresa presidida por Leonard Carcolé, que diferentes fuentes sitúan como un fuerte rival de Simón. 
  Agbar, Aguas de Valencia y Acciona libran su batalla en Cataluña y Valencia 
Las alegaciones al proceso fueron numerosas y, entre otros argumentos, censuraban que se hubiera realizado una adjudicación directa a Agbar, sin concurso público. De esa forma, las diferentes alegaciones presentadas a la operación sostienen que se ha impedido conseguir una mejor tarifa del agua para los hogares de Barcelona. Por su parte, el Área Metropolitana de Barcelona argumenta que el 86% del agua consumida en la zona afectada por la concesión era distribuida por una de las filiales del grupo Agbar, por lo que haber sacado la operación a concurso rescindiendo contratos vigentes hubiera supuesto entrar en un conflicto judicial de repercusiones impredecibles, con una posible demanda al organismo por parte de Agbar de unos 400 millones de euros. Asimismo, el ente da por hecho que la sociedad mixta se irá ampliando en los próximos 10 años para cubrir al resto del área metropolitana son 36 municipios, incorporando a otras suministradoras al accionariado de la nueva sociedad. 
  Muchos actores han visto en la operación, incluido el partido político Iniciativa per Catalunya-Verds, una jugada para regularizar el contrato de suministro del agua en la capital catalana. Fuentes cercanas a Agbar aseguran que la compañía tiene títulos jurídicos que aseguran ese contrato y desde el Área Metropolitana de Barcelona niegan ese hecho, que califican de leyenda urbana. 
  Sin embargo, una sentencia del juzgado contencioso administrativo número 12 de Barcelona de 2010, dictada a raíz de la reclamación de un usuario, señala taxativamente que resulta que no hay contrato de concesión. El fallo, tras haber requerido tanto al Ayuntamiento de Barcelona como a la entidad Metropolitana de Servicios Hidráulicos toda la documentación relacionada, constata que Agbar presta el servicio municipal de abastecimiento domiciliario sin el preceptivo título. Y, de hecho, concluye que, dado que no se ha podido certificar la existencia de ese contrato que valide la concesión, la gestión del servicio de abastecimiento de agua y la actuación de Aguas de Barcelona como concesionaria del servicio son actuaciones ilegítimas. 
  Con todo, la aprobación del convenio con Agbar ha supuesto otro recurso, el presentado por Aguas de Valencia, que podría tener continuidad en otras compañías, como Aqualia. Pero el enfrentamiento de Agbar y Aguas de Valencia no es nuevo, aunque ahora se haya recrudecido. El conflicto empezó en 2007, cuando Suez (que también tiene el 75% de las acciones de la empresa con sede en Barcelona) compró el 33% de las acciones de Aguas de Valencia con la intención, además, de sentarse en el Consejo de Administración, algo que los socios locales impidieron alegando que se trataba de una empresa de la competencia. 
  La necesidad de recursos alienta a las administraciones a privatizar 
Un año después, Avsa se hizo con el suministro de agua en alta a los 44 municipios del área metropolitana de Valencia, un contrato por 50 años y un volumen de negocio de, aproximadamente, 2.500 millones de euros, que Agbar recurrió. 
  Los tribunales dieron la razón, en parte, a Agbar, y admitieron un defecto de forma que ha sido subsanado. Así, el 6 de noviembre, la Entidad Metropolitana de Servicios Hídricos el equivalente de la ATLL catalana ratificó la adjudicación a Aguas de Valencia. Fue el mismo día en el que se anunció la adjudicación a Acciona y se ratificó el convenio con Agbar. Cada uno se llevó su porción. 
  Avsa se encuentra además inmersa en otro litigio que Agbar quiere explotar, ya que la mayoría de las acciones están en manos de otra sociedad, formada por la familia Calabuig y el Banco de Valencia, ahora intervenido.

----------


## jlois

Es curioso amigo José Manuel, como un titular de prensa ya contiene un error ortográfico de bulto. Me temo que la prensa ya no vigila con suficiente destreza todo lo que escriben y la forma en que lo hacen. Mala lección nos enseñan con tal práctica. En cuanto al fondo de la noticia en sí, pues no se descubre nada nuevo ya que el agua es un negocio sí y sí. Lo que se debería es llegar a ese equilibrio entre el negocio y el cuidado por un recurso que basicamente es vida. El agua es la vida , ese es el mejor lema.

----------

